# G.L. Pease Triple Play



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I received this sample from Zach (Zfog) in the MAW. I have been putting trying this for a few days until I had some time to really have a go at this one. It was my first bowl of this, and I am going to have a few more tries at this.

The smell of the plug is very faint. It reminds me of Anni Kake. It's almost slightly ketchupy, but sweet. I simply can't get much else from it.

I have taken to using sharp scissors to cut plugs or ropes lately. It gives me a lot more control over the result. I took my scissors and cut some thin flakes from it; it was very easy to cut. I rubbed the flakes out a little and I let it sit on a paper towel for about 30 minutes because it is very moist.

Keep in mind that I am a VaPer guy. VaPers are always my go-to blends, but it seems only VaPers with St. James; Acadian doesn't do much for me. St. James adds a certain richness to a VaPer that Acadian just can't duplicate, especially when the St. James blend has some age on it.

Triple Play is easy to pack properly. Although it was still quite moist, I got the pack right the first time. The draw was perfect.

It took a few charring lights. It expands like crazy during the light, as well as during the whole smoke. Every time I tamped, a couple of minutes later it was back at the top of the bowl. Even over half-way through the bowl, it would expand back to the top after a few puffs. It never went out, and was a very easy smoke.

Speaking of smoking, this is by far the weakest plug I have had. JKP is much stronger, but that's probably because of the amount of Kentucky in it compared to Triple Play. That said, Triple Play leaves something to be desired. There's nothing that really sets it ahead of the pack. The VAs are good, but not very bright. The Kentucky is there is the shadows, but it's a bit shy and doesn't want to be seen. And the Acadian is what I usually see from Acadian, it's just so-so. It doesn't give that richness that St. James offers. It's almost like just another tobacco. All of these together created a smoke that left me feeling empty. It was lacking in a lot of areas and almost seemed bland. I was hoping this would be my last smoke of the day, but my last smoke of the day is always something that makes me feel like the day is done. I will probably pop a fresh tin of IF or cut some Tambo and have a short bowl because Triple Play just didn't do anything for me.

This is not at all what I expected from Greg. Every one of his blends I have had to this date have been extraordinary in their own way, even if they aren't up my alley. They have all been expertly blended, and have their own nuances that set them apart from everything else. Triple Play isn't one of those blends. The only memory I will have of it will be that it's just not all that good. It's not horrible in that it tastes bad (this is no M79) but it's what it lacks that makes it not so good.

I am going to have one more bowl tomorrow afternoon to check myself, then the rest will get jarred up for some aging. I am hoping age will help this blend. Sorry guys, but this one isn't a Home Run; it's barely a bases empty intentional walk.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Curious to know with some age how it fairs. I hope to pick up a tin myself soon and just let it get at least 6 months on it than I will open it. Thanks for the great review.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Still waiting to try this stuff....
I was under the impression there was no difference between the two types of perique other than marketing descriptions (i.e. pretty much everything used today in pipe tobaccos is Arcardian) and the only pure stuff was in American Spirits ....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for your honest review Nate. I have some Jack Knife coming & was curious as to the reception Triple Play would get. May hold off on this one until a few more people whose taste I respect post reviews. Cheers mate.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Its funny how pallets differ, I thought this plug was excellent. I like JKP aslo, a bit different IMO. I thought the TL was chock full of flavor.

Thanks for the great review Nate!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't often see a GL Pease panned! :lol: Thanks for the warning, Nate.

From a great article: The Mystique of Perique | Pipes Magazine - The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information
*

The one that most folks get is the blend, which is called Acadian Perique, and then the Straight St. James, which doesn't sell as much, and we have that also.

PipesMagazine.com: The Straight St. James, that's the 100%?

Ryan: That's 100% St. James. What the guys discovered in the first half of the last century was that if you have a bad season, you lose 100% of the Perique and there's none for anybody. And then the manufacturers phase it out.

Well, what the Roussel's did, and I think really it's credited to them because they were really ahead of the curve for everybody back then; in fact, it was Mr. Roussel back in 1905 who industrialized it with the barrel. Before then they were still using wooden boxes, which Pierre Chenet did. So their family was on the leading edge.

But he experimented to find out what other tobaccos were available. They would ferment in a process similar to the Perique and it could be used in a blend so that year after year you could have continuity and quality and you could put some Perique back to blend so that you could have this mixed blend so that there would be continuity. (Editor's note: Kentucky Green River Burley, mixed with the St. James tobacco is most commonly used to make Perique. This particular version is the Perique that most pipe smokers are familiar with. It is referred to as Acadian Perique here.)

So they all did it in the first half of the last century, to different degrees. People didn't really realize that it was a blend primarily that was available. And they had to do that or we wouldn't have Perique today.

PipesMagazine.com: Are there different types of Perique?

Ryan: I mean, we label it as two types; the Acadian and the St. James.

Ryan: But really until we brought that to everybody's attention I guess, folks didn't realize that what everybody's consumed exclusively since 1980, was the Acadian blend because Mr. Poche was the world's only source since 1980.

And what I have found is the manufacturers, because all we sell to is manufacturer's in these 500 pound barrels, they don't want the straight St. James. In the five years I've had it, I've only sold one barrel of straight St. James to a company in Germany. They prefer the Acadian blend because it's got consistent quality every year, they know it's available, and it's less expensive, but the main thing is the quality is fantastic year in and year out. You don't have to worry about the variability in quality. Am I going to get a barrel I got to destroy because it's rotten?
*


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not saying anyone shouldn't try this. I think everyone should, honestly. It's not horrible, it's just not what I expected from Greg. I hated having to write this review, but I wanted to write one because it is a brand new blend, and it just didn't do anything for me.

It might do something for you though. Like I say, age may help it too because it is very, very fresh just like JKP is when you get the tins.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> I'm not saying anyone shouldn't try this. I think everyone should, honestly. It's not horrible, it's just not what I expected from Greg. I hated having to write this review, but I wanted to write one because it is a brand new blend, and it just didn't do anything for me.
> 
> It might do something for you though. Like I say, age may help it too because it is very, very fresh just like JKP is when you get the tins.


Thanks for the review, Nate!

It's honest and I respect that, especially since everyone's palate is different.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Good honest review.

I have been smoking a plug of JKP and love it. Was about order several tins of Triple Play, but will now just limit it to one tin to try it out.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I just had another bowl of this, and it reminds me very much of Bayou Morning, but with less body to it. It's probably because Bayou Morning also uses Reds and Acadian (Acadian just gives a different flavor with a different bite to it). Triple Play isn't nearly as strong or flavorful. It's just lacking something.

I'm guessing age will help it quite a bit. I will jar up this last couple of bowls I have and just let it sit for a year and revisit it.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

Natedogg said:


> Keep in mind that I am a VaPer guy. VaPers are always my go-to blends, but it seems only VaPers with St. James; Acadian doesn't do much for me. St. James adds a certain richness to a VaPer that Acadian just can't duplicate, especially when the St. James blend has some age on it.


I'm curious what blends you are smoking that contain St.James perique in them. According to Mark Ryan, all pipe tobacco blends have had the Acadian blend in them since 1980.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Escudo
Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake

Those are in my normal rotation.

Also:
H&H Louisiana Red
H&H Anniversary Kake

Any time they specifically call out "Louisiana Perique" or "St. James Perique" it is St. James. Any other time, if it only says "Perique" it is most likely Acadian, or of course when they point out that it is "Acadian Perique."

There is a definite flavor profile difference between the two.

And just to clarify by "bite" up there I don't mean tongue bite. Triple Play does not bite at all. What I meant was the flavor profile and how it teases the tongue.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Escudo
> Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
> Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be argumentative, but it's been my understanding for some time that ALL perique used for decades has been the Acadian. The other simply hasn't been purchased by pipe tobacco producers. I believe the differences you've noted are likely caused by how the individual companies/producers process the leaf, flavorings and how it interacts with the different components. If you feel differently, please source your information .... Freestoke posted one article, and it's consistent with several others I've read by Pease and others.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> I just had another bowl of this, and it reminds me very much of Bayou Morning, but with less body to it. It's probably because Bayou Morning also uses Reds and Acadian (Acadian just gives a different flavor with a different bite to it). Triple Play isn't nearly as strong or flavorful. It's just lacking something.





Natedogg said:


> Keep in mind that I am a VaPer guy. VaPers are always my go-to blends, but it seems only VaPers with St. James; Acadian doesn't do much for me. St. James adds a certain richness to a VaPer that Acadian just can't duplicate, especially when the St. James blend has some age on it.


This seemed to be a non sequitur, but I take it TP is also Acadian, so you were referring to the "reds".


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

doctorthoss said:


> I don't mean to be argumentative, but it's been my understanding for some time that ALL perique used for decades has been the Acadian. The other simply hasn't been purchased by pipe tobacco producers. I believe the differences you've noted are likely caused by how the individual companies/producers process the leaf, flavorings and how it interacts with the different components. If you feel differently, please source your information .... Freestoke posted one article, and it's consistent with several others I've read by Pease and others.


That is incorrect. There is still 1 field in St. James that produces Perique and someone has to be using it. Besides that, there is a video out there of the MacBaren (could have been Orlik) factory where they specifically point out their stash of St. James. They wouldn't call it St. James if it wasn't St. James. I'm not sure where you are getting your information but it is incorrect. St. James Perique is still produced and used in pipe tobacco (and other tobacco products), although in very limited quantities.

Perique - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Mystique of Perique | Pipes Magazine - The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information



freestoke said:


> This seemed to be a non sequitur, but I take it TP is also Acadian, so you were referring to the "reds".


No, I was refering to the Acadian. Bayou Morning is one of the few Acadian blends I do enjoy, and I can only handle it in the morning. Any other time of the day I can't handle it.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> That is incorrect. There is still 1 field in St. James that produces Perique and someone has to be using it. Besides that, there is a video out there of the MacBaren (could have been Orlik) factory where they specifically point out their stash of St. James. They wouldn't call it St. James if it wasn't St. James. I'm not sure where you are getting your information but it is incorrect. St. James Perique is still produced and used in pipe tobacco (and other tobacco products), although in very limited quantities.
> 
> Perique - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Actually, I think the article proved my point in that it stressed what Pease and others have said -- pipe tobacco uses Acadian perique, and that's what we pipe smokers have been tasting for decades. Acadian perique DOES include St. James, it's just not 100 percent St James (they mix the St James with the processed burley). They're not lying when they said it contains St James, it's just that customers assume a whole lot about what that means.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> No, I was refering to the Acadian. Bayou Morning is one of the few Acadian blends I do enjoy, and I can only handle it in the morning. Any other time of the day I can't handle it.


Ah. Okay, then! I did read a thing about that one remaining field, which is apparently not the one in the Pipes Magazine article. That article said they only sell on barrel a year from the "new place", but the "Last of the Perique Farmers" probably sells nothing but straight perique. I've heard, but have no idea if it's true, that American Spirit buys all that production, so there's still some mystery involved here. :hmm:


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> That is incorrect. There is still 1 field in St. James that produces Perique and someone has to be using it. Besides that, there is a video out there of the MacBaren (could have been Orlik) factory where they specifically point out their stash of St. James. They wouldn't call it St. James if it wasn't St. James. I'm not sure where you are getting your information but it is incorrect. St. James Perique is still produced and used in pipe tobacco (and other tobacco products), although in very limited quantities.
> 
> Perique - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Here's a threat from another board that addresses this issue in detail: Again, it is very unlikely that you've ever had 100 percent St James perique unless you drove down to La and bought it yourself. If you're smoking a commerical blend made in the last couple of decades, it was almost certainly Acadian (which, for the record, DOES contain the St James leaf). Put another way, the perique we all smoke is a blend that contains St. James as well as the processed burley. This isn't a case of manufacturers lying to us - it's a case of smokers misunderstanding how the industry works and/or assuming that a mention of St James perique means something like "not Acadian."

Real Perique from St James Parrish LA? :: Pipe Tobacco Discussion :: Pipe Smokers Forums


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I also read a blurb that C&D also buys St. James from the "last farmer." C&D does sell it as a blending tobacco. I have yet to have experienced 100% Perique but it's supposed ot be killer potent.

Cornell & Diehl Bulk Granulated Perique Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> That is incorrect. There is still 1 field in St. James that produces Perique and someone has to be using it. Besides that, there is a video out there of the MacBaren (could have been Orlik) factory where they specifically point out their stash of St. James. They wouldn't call it St. James if it wasn't St. James. I'm not sure where you are getting your information but it is incorrect. St. James Perique is still produced and used in pipe tobacco (and other tobacco products), although in very limited quantities.
> 
> Perique - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


And here's some quotes from Pease from an online discussion awhile back:

vic Says:
June 8th, 2010 at 18:29 
great thread. perique. i have been troubled for some time about perique. a rose is a rose - but is acadian perique really perique? i don't think so. high fructose sugar may taste like sugar and is a sugar but it isn't sugar, at least not what we used to think of sugar. cane sugar. so those that use acadian perique are misleading us? burley is not perique. comments. 
glpease Says:
June 8th, 2010 at 21:40 Vic, High fructose corn syrup doesn't taste anything like sugar, and, on top of that, it's far worse for your organs than sugar is. It's really not fair to compare this with perique/acadian perique. 
For decades, people have been smoking blends produced world-wide with this so-called "faux perique," and no one has cared a whit, or even noticed. But, with the advent of the pipe smokers' newsgroups and forums, and some clowns with a marketing agenda a few years back, all of a sudden the very same perique that had been used for as long as I can remember became the sputum of the devil, and the only REAL perique came from one tiny little farm in St. James Parish. 
Now, it seems, everyone "knows" the difference. These experts whine and complain that it's not the same as it used to be, but the fact is, it's actually BETTER than it used to be. The Acadian perique that we buy from L.A. Poche now is the best I've ever tasted. It's simply superb in every respect. It has fantastic flavour, wonderful aroma, and is far more consistent than the stuff the marketeers touted as superior.
This is nothing I have not said before - at least a hundred times. I suspect that as long as there are pipe smokers, there will be endless disagreements over things that only those who work with the stuff can actually answer. But, apparently, no one really gives what _we_ say much thought - their minds are already made up. 
June 11th, 2010 at 19:05 
i feel like i got taken to the woodshed on the question of sugar and pereique. i don't need to be told about high fructose sugar not tasting like sugar and that it rot's my body. so does tobacco. but i choose to smoke tobacco. as to perique, the REAL ST JAMES PERIIQUE, i quote a response from a gentlemen how plows a living in tobacco. he re recently put a tin of the corp's 2004 tinning on his website and said it had the "pure st james perique". so i queried his description as to what it said about perique and apparently it didn't say "pure st james perique". but this is what he had to say-"pease only uses the real deal when it comes to perique and not that green river fake perique. and of couse the only real stuff 
vic Says:
June 11th, 2010 at 19:10 only is grown in st james parish". as to apparently no one really cares about what we say-bp said nothing was being spilled, then 5000 gallons, then 10,000, then 20,000, then 50,000, then. all i did was raise the question re: st james vs acadian. there is st james and then there is--. no matter how good it might be it is green river burley. it may be the best thing since sliced bread or canned beer. that was not the question. 
vic Says:
June 11th, 2010 at 19:18 so let's call a spade a spade and engage in fair advertising. there is perique and it orginally came from st james parish, la. that is perique. burley grown in some other place and aged the same way is not perique. vadalia onions only come from vadalia, ga. other sweet onions can come from peru or washington or somewhere else but they are not vadalia onions. period. 
glpease Says:
June 11th, 2010 at 20:18 This is tiresome&#8230;
Poche's Acadian leaf is a mixture of _St. James_ leaf and Green River leaf subjected to the perique process. I do not know the exact proportions, nor would I be compelled to disclose them if I did; that's up to the producer. But, there is certainly St. James perique in those barrels. Further, I have done something I'm quite sure you have not, nor has anyone who does not work in the trade. I've tasted not only perique from St. James, I've tasted perique from _specific farms_ in St. James, AND I've tasted straight Green River perique, and I've tasted the Acadian leaf. I'm in a position to make choices, and I've chosen what I consider to be the best product for use in my blends. The one single time I used 100% St. James perique was in the limited edition _Stonehenge_, and it was advertised as such.
Your comparison of perique with onions is no more valid than your comparison to sugar/HFCS. Vidalia onions are trademarked as such by virtue of Georgia's "Vidalia Onion Act of 1986." They were originally grown in Vidalia, GA, and still are confined to a small region, however, there are several varieties of onions grown in that region that qualify as Vidalia onions. A rose isn't a rose.
Were I to state "St. James perique" in the description, I could see why you might be willing to call foul. As to appellations, where is it written that perique implies a region rather than a process? I don't see this definition codified anywhere in the literature. If you're going to demand for "fair advertising," and, by implication, accuse me of _false_ advertising, I hope you're demanding the same from all the other blenders. I wonder if they'll be as forthcoming.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd like to comment off thread a bit: THERE ARE NO VIDALIA ONIONS FOR SALE IN NEW YORK. I love Vidalia onions. Haven't had one in 20 years, although I've bought many bags and individual ones that say they are Vidalias and even look like them. I sucker out for a bag a year, just to see if anything's changed, but they're just ordinary, mild white onions. I've had people talk about the "wonderful Vidalia onions" they bought, tasted them myself and they are NOT VIDALIA ONIONS!! (But I keep it to myself so as to not hurt their feelings.)

I'm beginning to suspect that cross pollination has eliminated the variety completely. I went to high school in Savannah. I played high school golf tournaments in Vidalia. I know my onions about Vidalia onions. If there are any, they definitely don't make it this far north.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

Natedogg said:


> Escudo
> Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
> Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
> 
> ...


Those blends all contain Acadian perique. Whether one choses to call it St.James perique,Acadian,Green River Valley is a marketing discussion. Percy Martin's production from his "one farm" goes to the Santa Fe Tobacco Company to make American Spirit cigarettes. If it wasn't for Mark Ryan there's a good chance that there would be no more VApers around for us to even talk about. Greg Pease has written online numerous of times on this subject. Always pointing out the same facts as Mark. If you feel like they don't know what they talking about, there's not a whole lot more I can say to convince you otherwise.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I'd like to comment off thread a bit: *THERE ARE NO VIDALIA ONIONS FOR SALE IN NEW YORK. I love Vidalia onions.* Haven't had one in 20 years, although I've bought many bags and individual ones that say they are Vidalias and even look like them. I sucker out for a bag a year, just to see if anything's changed, but they're just ordinary, mild white onions. I've had people talk about the "wonderful Vidalia onions" they bought, tasted them myself and they are NOT VIDALIA ONIONS!! (But I keep it to myself so as to not hurt their feelings.)
> 
> I'm beginning to suspect that cross pollination has eliminated the variety completely. I went to high school in Savannah. I played high school golf tournaments in Vidalia. I know my onions about Vidalia onions. If there are any, they definitely don't make it this far north.


Me thinks someone needs an onion bomb... :evil:


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok. Well then I guess I'm full of crap then. My bad. Take my review with a grain of salt guys because obviously I was undereducated before.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Ok. Well then I guess I'm full of crap then. My bad. Take my review with a grain of salt guys because obviously I was undereducated before.


Regardless of a tiny bit of a Perique hickup (one way or another), I thought your review was great. Very honest.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Ok. Well then I guess I'm full of crap then. My bad. Take my review with a grain of salt guys because obviously i was undereducated before.


None of us intend to insult you here -- just pointing out one of the few factual elements of a hobby that is incredibly subjective. According to every single blender, expert and article I've come across that addresses this issue: the perique in our favorite blends is all Acadian (which is a mixture of St James perique and processed burley). That's not an insult to you -- that's just the facts of the leaf.

Your review was quite good. And I don't doubt for a moment that your experiences with different blends differ wildly! All I was saying is that what you're experiencing is not due to a difference between "pure" St James and Acadian perique (a distinction which, as Pease points out, was created by some creative if misleading marketing guys). Many, many things could impact how you experience this blend, as any perique included is only one component of the overall blend. Stoving, casing, topping, the types of other condimental leaves,the base leaf, aging, and presumably even different types/vintages of the processed burley component of Acadian can make for huge differences. 
Again, we are not wanting to savage you or call you uneducated!!! But there are so very few "objective" "facts" in this hobby that some of us may tend to be a bit overzealous in pointing them out. It's nothin' personal.
BTW -- if you want to see what 100 percent St James tastes like when blended with some burley and maybe a little VA, pick up some American Spirit perique cigarettes (black pack) or rolling tobacco (black pouch). American Spirit is pretty much the only company that buys the 100% product.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> Me thinks someone needs an onion bomb... :evil:


Throw some pork BBQ and peaches in with that while you're at it, Jon.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry guys, I'm a bit touchy today. Work is pissing me off and so is the suspense of this baby coming and trying to get everything done.

It must have some thing to do with how the Perique was cured or aged. There are blends that the Perique has different properties than others. Sometimes it is almost Latakia in nature and others it's smooth as silk. It could also have a lot to do with the other tobaccos it is blended with and how they were treated prior to being blended with the Perique. Who knows.

This is why I was thinking about growing my own, then saw what goes in to it and how the taste can change drastically even with the smallest change in growing, curing or blending, and I ran away.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice review Nate. I think it's more difficult to post a less than stellar review of a prominent blender than to post that you loved it. I know I rarely take the time to put to words my thoughts on a baccy I don't love (or at least hate enthusiastically like the Brickle or M79).
I have not tried either Pease plug yet, but since my tastes seem similar to yours I'll keep JKP above TP on my want list.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Sorry guys, I'm a bit touchy today. Work is pissing me off and so is the suspense of this baby coming and trying to get everything done.
> 
> It must have some thing to do with how the Perique was cured or aged. There are blends that the Perique has different properties than others. Sometimes it is almost Latakia in nature and others it's smooth as silk. It could also have a lot to do with the other tobaccos it is blended with and how they were treated prior to being blended with the Perique. Who knows.
> 
> This is why I was thinking about growing my own, then saw what goes in to it and how the taste can change drastically even with the smallest change in growing, curing or blending, and I ran away.


Congratulations on your pending fatherhood! When's the due date? My 7-year-old daughter is on the couch beside me and my 18-year-old son just graduated high school. Being a dad is great!
I certainly agree that perique has a character that differs from blend to blend (Russ Oulette refers to it as the "chameleon" of pipe tobaccos, if I recall). The most obvious difference to me is that it tastes somewhat peppery in some blends -- which I dislike -- and tastes sweet/fruity in others, which I absolutely love. But there are so many variables at play it's probably pointless to isolate them. I just focus on "I really like blend x" and "really don't like blend y."


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> It must have some thing to do with how the Perique was cured or aged. There are blends that the Perique has different properties than others. Sometimes it is almost Latakia in nature and others it's smooth as silk. It could also have a lot to do with the other tobaccos it is blended with and how they were treated prior to being blended with the Perique. Who knows.


Or even how the perique was treated _after_ it was blended in with the rest, pressed and steamed or stoved or whatever. Doesn't seem to me to be much temperature control on those barrels, either. Hot years taste X, cool years taste Y? This is such a Mom's and Pop's microbrewery operation there appears to be virtually no real quality control at all.

Anyhow, it was a good review, Nate! Forgot to mention that earlier.  Always like your reviews. :tu


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks guys.

The due date is today. lol We thought for sure she was going to come early, but I guess not.

Yeah, I tend to not like it peppery. Smooth and sweet is yummy though, and that's why I thought they were for real when they called it "St. James" because every blend that has that sweetness says "St. James" or "Louisana."

Triple Play has the peppery, but it's not strong like most blends with it are.

Really, give it a try even with my review.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

When I was in the service, over 40 years ago, one my fellow officer's wife was due "soon". Then it was a week overdue. Then two weeks. FINALLY, she pumped out this gigantic kid (forgot how gigantic, but it was very large). The entire time, she was still coming to the Officer's Club with him for dinner. Amazing. While the baby might have been huge, SHE was huger yet, believe me. The most pregnant woman I have ever run across, personally. He was joking that he was going to have to get the dolly to roll her in.

Bon chance, Nate! There will be no Phillies Blunts passed around I'll bet!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha, nope. We are going in tomorrow and even though we are trying to do this thing naturally, the Midwife might induce her because she is gestational diabetic.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Haha, nope. We are going in tomorrow and even though we are trying to do this thing naturally, the Midwife might induce her because she is gestational diabetic.


Best of luck to you!


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

The real question is: Will the baby be called James or Arcadian?


Sorry- couldn't resist!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GuitarDan said:


> The real question is: Will the baby be called James or Arcadian?
> 
> Sorry- couldn't resist!


Or Jamie/Arcadia.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Throw some pork BBQ and peaches in with that while you're at it, Jon.


That would upgrade the bomb to a full-on ICBM.

hmm... I don't think BBQ ships well. Nevermind then.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry to have helped spin this off topic, but just wanted to put that out there.
Anyways, really good review....and best of luck with the baby on the way! :clap2:


----------



## tobaccoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I have not tried Triple Play. I will say that too my taste Most GL Pease blends are simply to young to smoke when you get them. I enjoy the flavors of JKP but it is clearly young, almost raw sometimes. I suspect demand is driving these plugs to be released early.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

I ordered these Triple Play, I'm looking forward to receive it...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't mind to insult Natedogg; just not today.  Good luck to you and the family, N'dog.

Solid review. I found Triple Play to be perique-peppery and, much as N'dogg said, a little thin and, for me, quite one-dimensional - this after only one bowl. I found the perique a bit overbearing on the snork, reminding me vaguely of McClelland Blakeneys Bayou Slices. There is such a thing as too much perique.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

will for one this has been such a great informative thread. Debate is good as long as done in a gentlemans way and it has been here. Bravo to all for the posts.


----------

